

Beloved Silicon Valley Entrepreneur David Goldberg Dies Suddenly - dmor
http://recode.net/2015/05/02/beloved-silicon-valley-entrepreneur-david-goldberg-dies-suddenly/

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9477667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9477667)

